# Question about streaming video



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

I live in the middle of nowhere (ok, on the edge of nowhere). The only way I can get the internet is with a satellite which has a 10GB data limit per month except between midnight and 5AM. Due to the closest mall being over an hours drive away, we use Amazon for a lot of our shopping, and have prime to lower the shipping costs. Included in prime is the ability to stream certain video and TV shows for free. I was wondering if there was a way to download the shows I want to watch onto my laptop and watch them at a more convenient time. I tried the streaming once when I had data still available at the end of the month, but found it was jerky and buffering. Anybody able to help? Thanks.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Some videos can be downloaded to some devices. Here is the link to what Amazon says. I guess if you click on a movie, if it's one that can be downloaded, there will be a "download" button. https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201460820

That's their position. However, I copy a lot of videos using a Mozilla add-on called "video download helper". It is available for Firefox and Chrome. Here's the link, although I found it in firefox add-ons. http://www.downloadhelper.net/

If you go to this page, it will show you all the various sites where it will work. Amazon is included. I have not personally used the tool on Amazon, but if you're pressed for data space, let me know and I'll try it out on one of their short videos. 

http://www.downloadhelper.net/asites/f/alpha/1


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Xplorer said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere (ok, on the edge of nowhere). The only way I can get the internet is with a satellite which has a 10GB data limit per month except between midnight and 5AM. Due to the closest mall being over an hours drive away, we use Amazon for a lot of our shopping, and have prime to lower the shipping costs. Included in prime is the ability to stream certain video and TV shows for free. I was wondering if there was a way to download the shows I want to watch onto my laptop and watch them at a more convenient time. I tried the streaming once when I had data still available at the end of the month, but found it was jerky and buffering. Anybody able to help? Thanks.


I suspect that there's no easy fix for the jerky video. I'm guessing that your Internet service simply isn't satisfactory for those applications.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Xplorer said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere (ok, on the edge of nowhere). The only way I can get the internet is with a satellite which has a 10GB data limit per month except between midnight and 5AM. Due to the closest mall being over an hours drive away, we use Amazon for a lot of our shopping, and have prime to lower the shipping costs. Included in prime is the ability to stream certain video and TV shows for free. I was wondering if there was a way to download the shows I want to watch onto my laptop and watch them at a more convenient time. I tried the streaming once when I had data still available at the end of the month, but found it was jerky and buffering. Anybody able to help? Thanks.


I know on my iPad the Amazon Prime movies there is a check box for Downloading instead of watching at that time. I have not tried it.
But when you choose a movie the 4 choices to choose from Watch Now---- * Download-*---- Add To Watchlist---- Play trailer


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

for the past 2 years I have used http://www.real.com/ca/realplayer RealPlayer & RealDownloader. To be honest I use VLC for my watching & converting BUT RealDownloader will grab pretty much ANY stream & DL it, efficiently & quickly plus it has a few other good features for conversion. I use the RealPlayer for converting diff formats like FLV, AVI, DivX to MP4

You do not need to upgrade or join them nor share... Just use the free version and make sure you pay attention when installing - tries to install Chrome or Norton or something, so custom install and deselect the crud.

The browser plugin works a treat BTW and sure makes it easy. Even pulls from "un-official video sites" which I use all the time... Says the guy with well over 5000 movies in his personal library plus entire series collections. 

I'm Off Grid & Remote & use XplorNet Satellite for internet (100GB Cap)


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

I've now downloaded and copied the 1st season (I believe) of the Amazon Harry Bosch season. Thank you Steve_S. Now will try hooking it up to the TV today and see if I can get it to play. Laptop's screen is too small to comfortably watch with 2 people.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..This is interesting, I`m gonna try to learn from y`all.........


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

;-) I use a 47" LED by LG as my screen... HDMI is great.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm on satellite too. 10GB/mo and same free download window. I use Exede.

Anyway, I feel your pain. Amazon streaming will not download onto a laptop. Because of the security (DRM) that Amazon uses, I've never heard of a stream capture program that was able to work. Maybe you found one. If so, let us know how you like it and what it is.

My solution was to get a Fire tablet. They can be had new for $50. Amazon allows the Fire to download a movie for watching later. When I go to where there is a good internet connection, I will download one or more movies. I have an HDMI cable attached to my TV. I plug the Fire in and I can watch those movies.

I also get a lot of stuff from youtube. I use a firefox add on called Youtube Video Downloader and am able to watch it later. It is not uncommon for me to spend a few mins after midnight downloading for the next day.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

logbuilder said:


> I'm on satellite too. 10GB/mo and same free download window. I use Exede.
> 
> Anyway, I feel your pain. Amazon streaming will not download onto a laptop. Because of the security (DRM) that Amazon uses, I've never heard of a stream capture program that was able to work. Maybe you found one. If so, let us know how you like it and what it is.
> 
> ...


I have no problem downloading on my iPad from Amazon. Doing it right now as a matter of fact. But I cannot not download to my iMac computer. I can only watch the movie real time. I do then use Apple Air Play and stream it over to my Apple TV to watch the movie on the TV screen. Just can't download it to watch later on the Mac. Only on the iPad can one do that.


----------

